# Linux and VB? like gin and vodka?



## lamrinnirmal (Nov 1, 2004)

ok......this aint about alcohol.lol.just to grab the attention of you dudes.

anyways i always programmed in C and C++ on windows but lately i picked up a book on VB and i like it cause the WYSIWYG factor is more in VB! but then i picked another book on redhat since i ve been promising myself to learn it for a real long time and i got it installed on my system also when digit gave it on their dvd! 
now is learning the two a bad combination(like gin and vodka!  )?its like entering the windows and linux world at the same time isnt it?

come on gurus tell me fast so i know which book to dump. i don mind reading both though


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 2, 2004)

lamrinnirmal said:
			
		

> i don mind reading both though


Knowledge gained is never useless. Learn as much as you can. You never know what will be useful when. But if you intend to work on the GNU/Linux platform only, VB would not be of much help to you. You will be able to use your knowledge of C/C++ anyway 

But if you intend to do programming under Windows, VB is good.

If you intend to use GCC libraries (under GNU/Linux), you can't make proprietory softwares (I think so). You can sell your software, but opening the source, permitting re-distribution, etc. is compulsory.

Anyway, have a look at this thread. Discussion about free software is going on there.  May be its useful to you.

Free vs. Prop. Software. Is free financially viable?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7424


----------



## oldmonk (Nov 2, 2004)

you can try xbasic for linux. its a bit like vb - i think,


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 2, 2004)

if u know... Java.. then  it is like Fanta & Vodka and Limca & Gin he heh e


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 3, 2004)

Well.. I think Mono is a good bet .. And there are many IDEs for Java floating around ...


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Nov 3, 2004)

you guys can go on and on but there is nothing to beet the good old RUM + Cola ie the mother of all -> C language.


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks tuxfan for your tips. i think i ll dive into both now and whichever appeals i ll do that


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 3, 2004)

Also, have a look at what Batty suggested. I missed it out. Mono is surely a good choice. It is an open source substitute of Visual Studio.Net. If you want more information on Mono, I can scan and mail you some articles


----------



## firewall (Nov 3, 2004)

well... then i would suggest  DotGNU  why to use proprietary languages like .NET. if you wis hto run your web apps on .NET servers, use DotGNU


----------



## prakashaka (Nov 3, 2004)

What id DotGNU can u explain a bit... Firewall.. Pleeeeeeez


----------



## firewall (Nov 3, 2004)

*www.dotgnu.org/ check it out...


----------



## visvo (Nov 4, 2004)

hmm.. i m learning .. thanx guys


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2004)

lamrinnirmal said:
			
		

> now is learning the two a bad combination(like gin and vodka!  )?its like entering the windows and linux world at the same time isnt it?


As tuxfan said, learning up something is never a bad thing... keep it up... be do keep in mind the relevence of what you're learning.... 

I think what you're looking for is * Gambas * .... its a kind of VB like interface builder... and you wont have any learning curve in front of you !
Check: *gambas.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html

Screenshots:
*gambas.sourceforge.net/t-2002-08-10.png

But then you also have a host of user interface building tools at your disposal, my pick, * Tcl/Tk with Python*


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 5, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> If you intend to use GCC libraries (under GNU/Linux), you can't make proprietory softwares (I think so).


Yes exactly, the gcc libraries like glibc and others are licenced under GPL... now if your app is using the glibc as a staticaly linked library (or as a shared library or whatever) .... you cannot create proprietary software out of it since your program depends upon a GPL software...


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow!! GNUrag, is this gambas good? I am totally out of touch with C. Do I need to know it if I want to use gambas? I will check out the site. But please tell me as much as you know. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

yeah gambas looks cool. and i think its for basic. thats what bas stands for.i think!   it looks pretty cool too. thanks gnurag! all we need is more documentation for now!


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 7, 2004)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Wow!! GNUrag, is this gambas good? I am totally out of touch with C. Do I need to know it if I want to use gambas? I will check out the site. But please tell me as much as you know. Thanks.


NO, you dont have to recall C knowledge... its based on Basic... so a knowledge of VB would help.... I haven't tried it myself but have heard many positive reviews for Gambas...

Just go over to its homepage < *gambas.sourceforge.net/ > and check out its features for yourself... it has an excellent FAQ and help section but it does not have a tutorial section.... anyways do check out its homepage...

[OFF TOPIC]
a quote from the author of Gambas from its homepage :

* Later, during my studies at the E.P.I.T.A., I wrote a Lisp interpreter under Windows 3.1. During six months, I discovered Windows, its stupid memory model, the Microsoft C compiler, and its numerous bugs. *


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 7, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> yeah gambas looks cool. and i think its for basic. thats what bas stands for.i think!


Quote from Gambas FAQ section: < *www.binara.com/gambas-wiki/bin/view/Gambas/WebSiteFAQ >

It seems that free projects name are often animals, especially the programming language ones: Python, Camel, Bonobo, etc.

And I wanted to have a recursive acronym with the word "Basic" in it. So, *G*ambas *A*lmost *M*eans *BAS*ic!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 8, 2004)

I wonder why is there such a hugh inclination for recursive names in Free Software writers!! GNU, PHP, GAMBAS, etc.

Anyway, I will wait if Digit gives gambas on its CD/DVD. I have put in a request at the right thread. Lets see


----------



## firewall (Nov 8, 2004)

This is i think Hackers and especially hackers from MIT  tradition is to choose acronyms and abbreviations to refer humorously .


----------



## rakee (Nov 17, 2004)

hey my introduction to oss was when i started working on Qt-a rapid application development toolkit for multiplatforms.I is much easier and more advantaged than VB


----------

